# Baldwin QDM Club has openings for 2016



## bevills1 (Jul 31, 2016)

Baldwin county QDM club on 638 acres has membership openings at $900 per membership limited to 9 total members and is located 10 minutes south of Milledgeville 1 mile from the Oconee river, and the adjacent 300 acre club plus neighboring properties between us and the river are also QDM. Property has miles of mature hardwood creek bottoms surrounded by planted pines and clear cut. Pin in/out hunting on this property, no private stands. All members must participate in work days to help plant food plots, post property and camp maintenance work.


----------



## bevills1 (Jul 31, 2016)

Recently got emails about the club and checked to discover the thread was closed which I don't recall doing.  Above is the repost, and emails were answered.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 31, 2016)

bevills1 said:


> Recently got emails about the club and checked to discover the thread was closed which I don't recall doing.  Above is the repost, and emails were answered.



Threads get closed to keep members from bumping old threads to the top.  PM me if you need one of your threads opened.


----------

